# Placa Wireless sem suporte para WPA e rede WPA do EU

## xef

Boas

Activaram agora a rede wireless do ipp no meu departamento e surgiu um problema.

Comecei por tentar seguir as instruções em windows e quando chegou o ponto em que tinha de escolher a rede como WPA, não tinha esta opção... Tentei fazer update aos drivers e vi que esta versão da placa não suporta WPA, por isso já sei que vai ser impossivel utiliza-la em windows.

De qualquer modo, o meu objectivo é mesmo utiliza-la em linux e correr o windows em máquina virtual (normalmente é assim que o uso).

A minha duvida é se esta placa vai funcionar, quando a placa não tem suporte para WPA esse suporte é feito por software ou simplesmente não é feito?

A placa é uma Linksys WPC11 das antigas, com chip prism2.

Agradeço desde já qualquer informação

----------

## Mythos

Também ando com umas duvidas com a rede e-U da minha faculdade.

Sei que com o xsupplicant posso usar o protocolo deles MS-CHAPv2, mas ainda não me consegui conectar com sucesso ;(

----------

## rukinhas

quando conseguires partilha, que eu ja ando a tentar a dois meses, já segui 15000000 tutoriais e nada  :Sad: 

----------

## GothicKnight

Boa sorte... neste forum já pus uns quantos pedidos de ajuda sem sucesso, já li também mil e uma razões para aquilo não funcionar. Mas sei quem tenha a funcionar mas o tempo dessa pessoa é demasiado precioso e basicamente está-se a cagar para os problemas da comunidade linux aqui no instituto ( basicamente eu ).

  O que aprendi até agora é que existe algum problema na autenticação PEAP MS-CHAPv2 porque supostamente deveria funcionar como uma porta no AP. Após a autenticação eu deveria conseguir "ver" pelo menos os broadcasts da rede e nem isso consigo daí que também não consigo efectuar o ultimo passo que seria a obtenção de IP por DHCP.

  As razões vão desde bloqueios de clientes não-m$ a problemas com o protocolo, certificado (supostamente aqui não pedem, mas para os PDA's é preciso logo arranjei o dos PDA e transformei-o para PEM).

  Agradecia imenso que qualquer coisa que possam descubrir que o digam aqui no forum pois vejo que é um problema geral que toca a todos. Eu vou tentar falar com a pessoa em questão para ver se ponho isto a funcionar o mais rápido possivel (já estou à 4 meses à espera) e depois ponho aqui a informação.

----------

## Mythos

Segunda feira, vejo isso na minha faculdade, tentarei falar com o Adm. de Redes para saber algo mais, desde certificados, etc, etc, pode ser que ajude.

Se não existir solução, acho que deviamos todos fazer um granda xinfrim à FCCN ... acho que são eles que gerem a e-U. E existe um artigo qualquer na nossa constituição, que diz que um dos nossos direitos é termos liberdade de escolha e de expressão.

Ora se somos obrigados a usar uma treta que não dá para todos, então existem claros atropelos à constituição ...

Mai nada...

----------

## GothicKnight

O pior é que já mandei um email à FCCN com o meu script de inicialização e até hoje... silêncio

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Boas.

Vou copiar para aqui um resumo de vários posts num forum de amigos http://mega.ist.utl.pt/~havo/forum/ que espero vos possa ajudar. A experiência deles baseia-se na rede do IST e em vários how-tos e foruns. Um dos mais interessantes é http://soe.ddi.pt/viewtopic.php?t=1951

 *Gandalf wrote:*   

> Bem...estive a fazer umas experiências e já consegui ligar por 2 vezes à vpn do IST. Ou seja, consegui a primeira vez, fiz reboot e voltei a conseguir. (aliás estou a escrever este post ligado em wifi debaixo de linux)
> 
> Então cá vai a contribuição que posso dar:
> 
> minha versão de kernel:
> ...

 

 *Clansman wrote:*   

> ok, consegui!
> 
> estou neste momento ligado à rede wireless do IST via 802.1X.
> 
> o que eu fiz foi:
> ...

 

 *Clansman wrote:*   

> yoz!
> 
> depois de comentar no SOE o meu progresso, reparei que me tinha enganado a copiar. tinha eap=TLS em vez de eap=TTLS (como podem ver pelo post acima, com a linha #eap=TLS
> 
> reparei esse bug, retirei as minhas configurações e funcionou de novo.
> ...

 

Espero que vos sirva de ajuda e manifesto o meu agradecimento ao Clansman, Covel e Gandalf pelo sua discussão instrutiva.

Peço desculpa pela extensão do post, mas espero que me perdoem pelo seu interesse.

----------

## GothicKnight

Mas a wireless no meu instituto não tem WPA, a chave é aberta. Eu já tentei imensos modos de defenir no iwconfig usando key, enc... Mas sempre com o mesmo resultado. A autenticação corre bem, no servidor de autenticações aparece lá como eu estou devidamente autenticado e que o AP me deveria dar acesso à rede, o que não é o caso

----------

## iTT

O meu problema é mais este 

```
user__ # iwconfig wlan0 essid "e-U" enc open

Error for wireless request

"Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
```

Não sei o que é isto

Isto para a rede do IST...

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Olá.

 *iTT wrote:*   

> O meu problema é mais este 
> 
> ```
> user__ # iwconfig wlan0 essid "e-U" enc open
> 
> ...

 

Já tentaste

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid "e-U" key open
```

E tens as últimas versões dos pacotes e tens o wpa_suplicant?

----------

## iTT

O "key open" tem o mesmo problema!

----------

## Mythos

Bom tentei conectar-me à e-U mas sem sucesso aqui vai as conf's em windows(que funcionam):

Devil XP

```
Association

SSID: e-U

Network Authentication: WEP

the key is provided automatically

Enable IEEE 802.1x

EAP Type: Protected EAP(PEAP)

Proprities

Select Authentication (EAP-MSCHAP V2)

removi o visto do windows logon name

enable fast reconnect
```

assim é como a rede funciona em Devil XP, nao tem certificados etc etc.

Ambiente Linux (não funciona)

prism54

tenho as opções todas da crypt do kernel activadas.

a rede funciona bem em casa sem problemas etc etc.

mas para me ligar à e-u está a ser frustante.

como é que eu me tento ligar:

```
#wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

   ssid="e-U"

   key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

   #key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

   #eap=TLS

   eap=PEAP

   identity="aXXXXXXX"

   password="XXXXXXX"

   #phase1="peaplabel=1"

   phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

   priority=10

}
```

tentei também assim:

```

#wpa_supplicant.conf

network={

   ssid="e-U"

   key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

   eap=PEAP

   identity="aXXXXXXX"

   password="XXXXXXX"

   phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

}
```

```
iwconfig eth2 essid "e-U" enc open (tb tentei key open e key off)

wpa_supplicant -qq -B -w -D prism54 -i eth2 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

dhcpd eth2

```

Problema não autentica, nem chega a isso quando vou ver o wpa_cli ele esta a ligar se a um AP mas depois passa a outro com o endereço 0000000000 e está semrpe nesse ciclo ...

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.1  -debug +gsm +qt +readline +ssl 0 kB
```

```

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/amd64/2004.3, gcc-3.4.3, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 x86_64 Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.5 (#1, May 13 2005, 20:48:23)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.8.5-r3, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.4_p6, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.16

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X acpi alsa apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl dvdr eds esd fam flac font-server fortran gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal imagemagick imlib java jp2 jpeg junit libwww lzw lzw-tiff mad motif mozilla mp3 multilib mysql ncurses nls ogg opengl oss pam perl png postgres python qt readline sdl slang ssl tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userlocales vorbis xine xml xml2 xmms xorg-x11 xpm xrandr xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS
```

----------

## xef

Bem, parece-me que tenho o problema resolvido mas pela porta do cavalo  :Smile: 

O meu departameto tem em paralelo com a e-U a sua propria rede wireless aberta que não tem nenhum desses problemas e essa rede que funcionava muito mal passou a funcionar bem, por a maioria das pessoas ter passado para a e-U. Ainda por cima agora vão aumentar o numero de access points, vai ter uma cobertura ainda maior que a rede e-U  :Very Happy: 

Agora só tenho que fazer isto entrar por defeito nessa rede.

----------

## GothicKnight

Pois... mas essa rede não existe em todos os sitios! E estou farto de ser ignorado pela FCCN e pelos "admins". Penso que a melhor maneira era TODOS os lezados mandarem um email, carta, fax (dado que não temos net), para ser resolvido o problema.

----------

## Mythos

Acho que sim venha a carta para assinar !!!

----------

## GothicKnight

Já enviei mais um email para a FCCN... Vamos a ver a resposta que eles me dão!

----------

## GothicKnight

Bem... já passaram vários dias e nenhuma resposta!  Acho que estou condenado a não puder usar o gentoo na e-U!

----------

## xef

O sistema de autenticação é o mesmo em todo o lado? Aquele sistema em que nem no windows os drivers da placa servem, tem que se instalar umas aplicações por cima...

----------

